# Google- IBS â€“ what is it precisely? - Malta Independent Online



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

PR-inside.com (press release)<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IBS â€" what is it precisely?**Malta Independent Online**IBS*, or rather *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, is not a new term for many. It has gained prominence recently, as more people are diagnosed as *...*Lexicon Announces Positive Phase 2 Results of LX1031 in Non-Constipating *...*<nobr>CNNMoney.com (press release)</nobr>Market Report -- In Play (LXRX)<nobr>MSN Money</nobr>Lexicon Pharma Reports Positive Mid-stage Trial Results Of LX1031 In Non *...*<nobr>RTT News</nobr><nobr>*all 18 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

